# Jd 100



## jasf (Nov 7, 2004)

My Craftsman LTX 1000 is about to die. $365 for a new tranny,the spindles are wasted & it needs new front wheels. Adding it all up the repairs are about 1/2 of what I paid new.

I use it all 4 seasons. JD has some really good deals right now. With the 100 am I getting the same quality tractor as the one that is dying? What you recommend?

Tractor is used for mowing,plowing,& hauling wood from storage(about 900 ft).


----------



## ArcticCat1 (Jan 12, 2009)

JASF, 

I have a JD L120, use for mowing 1.5 acres, and plowing 2-3 80' drives. 

It does a great job mowing, but for snow removal, I think I'm killing this machine! 

Even with chains on the rear wheels, tractor can still get stuck easily, there is lots of tire digging when pushing 5"+ snowfalls, having to take half cuts to move snow effectively.

I found plowing powder under 5" is fine, but more than that or ANY heavy wet snow, the L120 is struggling. Sometimes I think I hear the tranny say  This is just my observation using my L120. 

I just bought the last Snowbear (Winter Wolf) at Sams, and will be mounting that to my F150 (once the mounts arrive), to save wear and tear on the JD.


----------



## jasf (Nov 7, 2004)

That's about what I expected to hear. I lokked at the 105 & 175 at Lowes today. Salesperson was a little surprised to hear that JD dealers have a better pricing/financing deal than they have. I just don't want to end up in the same spot again 5 years from now.
At least with a JD I can get parts for it. The Craftsman has seen plenty of downtime waiting for shipping & back ordered parts.


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

Have you looked at the bigger JD L&G tractors? I'm not up to date on the current offerings but I think the older 300 and 400 series tractors would easily do what you want. I have a 445 and love it.


----------



## mreamer (Dec 20, 2004)

I have to agree with ArcticCat, the 100 series is great for mowing, but with a blower or plow, they fall short. I have a friend who has a 100 series (can't remember exactly what model) and it is terrible in the snow; I'm just waiting for the tranny to fall on the ground. I wouldn't buy anything less than an X500 series, I realize they are considerably more money, but if you're looking for a machine to last you 10+ years, than it might be a wise investment. 

04sd - Nice machine! Does that have a diesel motor?


----------



## kmclawn (Nov 2, 2005)

I have 2 JD LX-188 (1995 & 1996) lawn tractors I use commercially to mow grass and use them to plow and snowblow. They have a 17hp water cooled engine in it and run great. One has 1200 hrs and the other has around 900 hrs. and so far no problems. Even with the single stage snowthrowers the can blow quite a bit of snow for a lawn tractor. If you look around you can find good used ones for around $1500.00. Stay away from the lower "L" series from JD. It won't last, almost the same as your craftsman.


----------



## jasf (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks for the additional input. I didn't realize until today that the L/100 series was big box store quality. Time to step up I guess.


----------



## Quark3116 (Jan 14, 2009)

I just recently picked up a JD X540 Brand New, I have 1.5 acres to mow and I purchased the blade for it with the angling kit so I can angle it from the seat, the plow lifts up and and down using the hydraulics of the tractor. I also have a Craftsman tractor, its like a 20hp or above that was being used before. Now, the JD is most definitley more expensive, but man is it well worth it. I also got 4 suitcase weights for it. whatever you do, DON'T purchase a JD from Lowe's or Home Depot, they are not the same mowers, cheap, go to a local JD Dealer and tell them your needs and they can help you out with what u will need. I just have to say I LOVE MINE!! works great for clearing 2 80 x 20 drives with the plow. I also threw in for some real aggressive rear tires and threw some lights on the back for plowing at night.


----------



## ArcticCat1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow, that X540 sounds like an awesome setup.

I did buy my L120 at Home Depot, previous years model, they knocked $400 off price, so was within my budget. It is an OK tractor for cutting grass, 48" cut, 20 hp B&S motor. 

JASF--- I am worried about my L120, those 100 series just are NOT up to the task for moving snow! Hopefully my truck mounts come soon, then the JD can finally rest for the rest of the winter!

Like everything else, the more you spend, the better quality you get (usually!)


----------



## Quark3116 (Jan 14, 2009)

nice, I would love to get a truck setup with a plow. You definitley made a good choice going with a JD, they are worth the money


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

mreamer;721102 said:


> 04sd - Nice machine! Does that have a diesel motor?


The 445 is gas, fuel injected & water cooled, the 455 is diesel. 54" all hydraulic blade and a 47" 2 stage blower with hydraulic chute control.

If you want to plow snow with a garden tractor I think I'd buy a used bigger JD before a new small Lowes type.


----------

